# seria rentable montar un kiosco de prensa?



## sikad89 (14 Sep 2014)

Buenos días, saludaros, y lo primero agradecer a todos los que opináis en este foro, que por lo menos en mi caso, es de gran ayuda. y después mi duda....


Me quede en paro hace unos meses, y conseguí una indemnización de 20.000 euros, ya se que es poco, pero nada seria peor...la verdad que ando dándole vueltas haber que negocio podría montar como autoempleo, algo sencillo para que me pueda dar para vivir y me ofrecen un kiosco de prensa en Madrid por 40.000 euros, se podría negociar algo, tendría que pedir el resto puesto que no tengo ningún ahorro mas, con hipoteca y dos hijos poco he podido ahorrar.....

que opináis? La dueña segun ella lo vende ppr jubilación. ..cierto que ea mallor...pero quien sabe..Si le pido un balance de los 4 ultimos años??Vería si pierde o gana o se mantiene...Tambien podría encargarle eate trabajo a un abogado especialistas en fusuones para ver si es viable...no?

gracias y saludos


----------



## Alexcandas (15 Sep 2014)

Pues dependiendo del sitio donde lo ubiques pero yo en vez de montar un kiosko me iría hacia una especie de librería quiosco donde vendieras todo tipo de revistas y ademas libretas folios y esas cosas el sitio perfecto para montar algo parecido sera al lado de un colegio.

Yo si eres autónomo te lo puedo llevar sin problemas y te cobraría unos 45 euros si quieres lo que podemos ir haciendo es vernos en Madrid y realizar un plan de negocios que es por donde deberia empezar todo

alexcandas@cemad.es


----------



## McArrow (15 Sep 2014)

Silla de plástico y libreta, siéntate enfrente tres días en todos los horarios y hazte un cálculo aproximado de lo que se vende y lo que no, la gente que pasa, qué clase de gente (los que van al curro, puris a la compra, chavales, foráneos). Empieza por ahi.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (15 Sep 2014)

Internet está matando a la prensa escrita. Adquirirías un negocio que no va ha hacer más que ir cuesta abajo. 
Uno de los ingresos importantes de los kioscos han sido las colecciones por fascículos. Te aconsejo que eches un vistazo a las webs de "planetadeagostini" y "rbacoleccionables", y compares la oferta de colecciones con las que han tenido otros años. En planeta ya ni siquiera sacan su curso de inglés.
También puedes buscar las bajadas de ventas que han tenido todos y cada uno de los periódicos y revistas de este país. Y en cuanto a agendas, bolis, libretas, etc. no vas a poder competir en precios con grandes superficies o tiendas especializadas en material de oficina.

Haz lo que quieras, pero como te he dicho ahí arriba: cogerás un negocio que no hará más que ir hacía abajo...


----------



## sikad89 (15 Sep 2014)

Aparte de prensa y revista, se puede vender refrescos, material de papelería, punto autorizado de la once....quizas tambien se puedan vender libros, se puede adquirir metro bus, cargar el bono mensual...y no se si me dejo algo...estan cerca dos colegios..10 minutos, en la otra cera esta el open cor, un concesionario citroen y Peugeot....

No se....tengo un lio en la cabeza de lo lindo. ..


----------



## kalapa (15 Sep 2014)

sikad89 dijo:


> Buenos días, saludaros, y lo primero agradecer a todos los que opináis en este foro, que por lo menos en mi caso, es de gran ayuda. y después mi duda....
> 
> 
> Me quede en paro hace unos meses, y conseguí una indemnización de 20.000 euros, ya se que es poco, pero nada seria peor...la verdad que ando dándole vueltas haber que negocio podría montar como autoempleo, algo sencillo para que me pueda dar para vivir y me ofrecen un kiosco de prensa en Madrid por 40.000 euros, se podría negociar algo, tendría que pedir el resto puesto que no tengo ningún ahorro mas, con hipoteca y dos hijos poco he podido ahorrar.....
> ...



*NO*

La difusión de los diarios se desploma en julio:

La difusión de los diarios se desploma en julio: ‘El País’ (-14%), ‘El Mundo’ (-12%) y ‘ABC’ (-12%)
redacción prnoticias 12/09/14 10:15 
Julio ha vuelto a ser un mes para olvidar en los diarios. Los datos del Observatorio AEDE-Deloitte a los que ha tenido acceso prnoticias indican que el conjunto de los diarios en papel redujeron un 9,5% su difusión en julio. Los grandes diarios lo pasaron un poco peor con retrocesos del 14% para ‘El País’, del 12% para ‘El Mundo’ y del 12% para ‘ABC’. En el comienzo del verano las diarios generalistas siguen acumulando una preocupante caída que parece no tener fin.







Los datos de la *AEDE *que publicamos –a la espera de tener las cifras de OJD que sólo se conocerán a finales de este mes- indican que el conjunto de los diarios adscritos a la patronal han registrado una difusión de 2,1 millones en julio, un 9,5% menos que en igual mes del año pasado y un 7,8% inferior en el acumulado de los primeros siete meses del año.

Por cabeceras, *‘El País*’ ha registrado una difusión de 244.838 ejemplares, una caída del 14,5% en julio y del 10,8% en los siete primeros meses del año. ‘*El Mundo*’ con una difusión de 150.100 ejemplares se queda en un retroceso del 12,2% en el mes de julio y del 16,7% acumulado. ‘*ABC*’ con 122.600 ejemplares cae un 12% y un 8% respectivamente. Las distancias entre los dos diarios fue en julio de 28.000 ejemplares a favor de la cabecera de *Unidad Editorial.*


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Sep 2014)

Como este enlace hay unos cuantos: Todos los periódicos del día. Toda la prensa de hoy. Kiosko.net

Por tanto a buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan...


----------



## rafabogado (15 Sep 2014)

Comprendo que quieras garantizarte unos ingresos, pero esa no es la via en estos puñeteros tiempos que vivimos. Recuerda que cuando el tabernero vende la bota, o sabe a pez o esta rota.

Los quioscos por unos motivos y las Administraciones de lotería por otros están en caída libre.

El negocio no esta en explotar un kiosko de prensa, no te puedes ni imaginar lo esclavo que es controlar pedidos, devoluciones y no solo eso: pagar las fianzas de cinco cifras que algunas distribuidoras exigen para servirte revistas o prensa.

El negocio lo hace sin duda el kioskero titular que te pasa el mochuelo.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (15 Sep 2014)

Joder, no he visto yo una indemnización así en mi vida, ni la veré y llevo trabajando 17 años ininterrumpidos.


----------



## JimJones (15 Sep 2014)

Ruina total!


----------



## wililon (15 Sep 2014)

Si es un lugar de paso de mucha gente, puerta de algún instituto, ministerio, museo, institución de cualquier tipo por el que pasa mucha gente mira a ver si puedes vender otros productos agua, refrescos, tabaco a un precio razonable y hacer caja. Con periódicos no lo sacas. Con otros productos quizá. De todos modos si fuera rentable no lo traspasan.

Conozco un kiosko en la puerta de un colegio muy concurrido que directamente vive del mismo. Cuando está cerrado el colegio por vacaciones ni abre el colega. Ese no lo traspasa. 

Sino olvídalo.


----------



## reniris (15 Sep 2014)

Hace unos 5 o 6 años un familiar mio estuvo a punto de coger un kiosko que se traspasaba en una ciudad de 300.000 habitantes. 

El Kiosko estaba en una buena zona, con bastante movimiento y bien comunicada. Tenía bastante clientela fija.

Mi familiar como se había quedado en el paro, todos los días estuvo durante un mes "controlando" el negocio. Aparentemente tenía mucho movimiento de gente.

Al final de tanto ir por allí se hizo coleguita del dueño del kiosko que era el que lo traspasaba, el mismo le acabo reconociendo que se ganaba muy poco.........
Que para ganar 1000 euros tenías que estar muchísimas horas, incluyendo Domingos y festivos. Los periodicos y revistas al parecer dejan unos margenes ridículos, y el verdadero negocio consiste en que a parte de llevarse el periodico el cliente se compre una botella de agua o una bolsa de patatas fritas.

Por suerte mi familiar no se metio a este negocio, hace unos dos años pase y estaba cerrado a cal y canto. Habían montado cerca un Opencor, un Smooy, etc, ect con lo que ya me diras que negocio le puedes sacar al kiosko.


----------



## tomy (15 Sep 2014)

gastar tu indemnización y encima pedir un crédito. Una ruina, aparte de los impuestos y seguridad social. Hazme caso no te endeudes.


----------



## sikad89 (15 Sep 2014)

Bueno....es largo de contar esos 20.000 euros...en realidad fueron 24....pero gastos sw abogados ae quedo en 20.300e


----------



## Le Truhan (15 Sep 2014)

sikad89 dijo:


> Buenos días, saludaros, y lo primero agradecer a todos los que opináis en este foro, que por lo menos en mi caso, es de gran ayuda. y después mi duda....
> 
> 
> Me quede en paro hace unos meses, y conseguí una indemnización de 20.000 euros, ya se que es poco, pero nada seria peor...la verdad que ando dándole vueltas haber que negocio podría montar como autoempleo, algo sencillo para que me pueda dar para vivir y me ofrecen un kiosco de prensa en Madrid por 40.000 euros, se podría negociar algo, tendría que pedir el resto puesto que no tengo ningún ahorro mas, con hipoteca y dos hijos poco he podido ahorrar.....
> ...



Ni de coña, de los peores trabajos del mundo, no sé en Madrid, en Valencia piden 9 mil euros en avales, margenes bajos, se compran pocos periódicos, ni de coña.


----------



## sikad89 (15 Sep 2014)

La dueña segun ella lo vende ppr jubilación. ..cierto que ea mallor...pero quien sabe..

Si le pido un balance de los 4 ultimos años??
Vería si pierde o gana o se mantiene...
Tambien podría encargarle eate trabajo a un abogado especialistas en fusuones para ver si ea viable...no?


----------



## el segador (15 Sep 2014)

Hombre el kiosco es como el videoclub, con un desfase de 15 años. Tu mismo.


----------



## kenny220 (15 Sep 2014)

ese negocio no es vender prensa, es echarle horas, fines de semana, festivos, vacaciones. si no se venden periódicos, venderás pan, o bebidas, o mil cosas, pero a base de echarle horas.


----------



## Unoqueva (15 Sep 2014)

wililon dijo:


> De todos modos si fuera rentable no lo traspasan.



Quédate con esto y no tires 40ks a la basura :no:


----------



## ViejoUsuario (15 Sep 2014)

jojooojo, qué cabrón el traspasador, te habrá dicho que te vas a forrar vendiendo periódicos de El País y el ABC...........


----------



## sikad89 (15 Sep 2014)

Entiendo. ....solo tengo 20.000


----------



## energia01 (15 Sep 2014)

Si es una zona céntrica y pasa mucha gente a lo mejor, además puedes suministrar a los bancos y tiendas de la zona. El resto lo complementas con colecciones, chuches, tabaco,...

Pero yo lo estudiaría bien plantando me a las ocho de la mañana para ver que movimiento tiene.


----------



## black_rebel (15 Sep 2014)

¡Huye insensato!

Por 40.000€ montas cualquier otro negocio y te iría mucho mejor.


----------



## chema1970 (15 Sep 2014)

*kiosco?*

Mejor un vídeo club, hay cosas que como el aguador, que desaparecen...


----------



## Risitas (15 Sep 2014)

los 24 horas bien ubicados dan pasta


----------



## fuckencia (15 Sep 2014)

rafabogado dijo:


> Comprendo que quieras garantizarte unos ingresos, pero esa no es la via en estos puñeteros tiempos que vivimos. Recuerda que cuando el tabernero vende la bota, o sabe a pez o esta rota.
> 
> Los quioscos por unos motivos y las Administraciones de lotería por otros están en caída libre.
> 
> ...



completaamente de acuerdo.

Yo miré uno para uno de traspaso,por 6000€(en un barrio,en Asturias) ,y realmente ,para que fuera rentable tenía que echar allí más horas que un reloj.
No merece la pena ,para un sueldo de 900€ limpios ,estar allí de lunes a domingo,de 6 a.m a 9 a.m.
Menos aún teniendo mujer e hijos.

Date cuenta que 18000€ se te van tranquilamente en las fianzas para los de las revistas ...

Pídele ese balance a la kioskera,que igual lo flipas;y entérate de cual era su jornada laboral y todos los gastos


----------



## Risitas (15 Sep 2014)

Como si se lo fueran a decir... si le dan esos datos lo espantan!!


----------



## rafabogado (15 Sep 2014)

Fíjate bien que hoy en día la prensa y las revistas por sí mismas no mantienen a nadie. Por eso los quioscos han ido desapareciendo y la prensa ya se vende en la mayoría de estancos y gasolineras. Es un círculo vicioso. Miras el Diario As o el Marca y tiene menos hojas que un folleto de publicidad, con lo cual la gente hojea y no compra. Por si fuera poco, los centros comerciales también venden revistas, lo cual te supone una competencia adicional.

¿Que puedes vender también gusanitos y latas? La atracción de un kiosko en eso es relativa, porque venderás si estás en "zona cero", pero si estás a tres calles de un colegio, quien camina tres calles camina cinco y acude al chino, y créeme si te digo que el chino vende-todo es mil veces más atractivo que tú, porque puedes TOCAR, tantear, eliges por lo que ves y lo que tocas, coges la lata fresquita que te gusta de la nevera y analizas qué gusanitos quieres de los cinco tipos de gusanitos que tiene el chino... mientras que el kioskero, si le preguntas: ¿Qué gusanitos tienes? ...con bastante mala pipa te responderá: Gusanitos... gusanitos... los gusanitos son gusanitos... ¿Cuántos gusanitos voy a tener, joío?

Yo siempre he sido habitual de los kioskos (hoy de los chinos) y soy bastante observador. Estoy harto de ver kioskos en venta. Indaga en milanuncios sin ir más lejos. Parece que todo el gremio de kioskeros se jubila este año, porque es la excusa que todos ponen para vender. O jubilación, o enfermedad.

Vamos, que iban a vender el kiosko en "zona cero" que diera 4.000 euros calentitos y limpios al mes. Como si no tuvieran hijos/sobrinos/primos/amigos que se matasen por heredar el chollo...

...cuando la realidad es que tienen que estar anunciando el fantástico negocio a la caza del pringado que ocupe su lugar y les deje una bonita renta.

Comprendo que tengas ilusión por un negocio y por esforzarte... pero eso no, haznos caso a todo el foro, que prácticamente al unísono te estamos diciendo: NO HAGAS EL GILI, HOMBRE, NO HAGAS EL GILI (con perdón).


----------



## Motif (15 Sep 2014)

Si puedes disponer de hasta 40000 EUR tal como indicas, de entrada la pregunta es la siguiente, ¿cuál es tu perfil profesional?


----------



## euriborfree (16 Sep 2014)

No seria rentable

en las ultimos años he visto varios kioscos cerrados en mi zona, ha cerrado el de Carrefour y varios de los situados en medio de la acera de grandes avenidas.

Factores:

-Caida en picado de la prensa escrita en favor de internet (yo deje de comprar revistas de informatica el mismo mes que contrate la tarifa plana de modem, ahi te lo digo todo).
-Demografia, menos chavales -> menos chicles
-Declive de los coleccionables, fasciculos, etc por la crisis.

¿Has visto en la TV este año algun anuncio de colecciones de cursos de idiomas? Se nota que no estan abrasando a todas horas con las colecciones, solian ser bastante pelmazos con esos anuncios.

Los pocos que veo abiertos no tienen buena pinta.

Yo no invertiria en un kiosko, es un negocio de subsistencia con un potencial de ingresos muy bajo y en pleno declive.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Sep 2014)

y como eras autonomo prepara los 300€ todos los meses


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2014)

Vengo a sumarme al coro de los que dicen "NOOOOO" pero, de paso te daré algunas pistas comerciales.

Existe un viejo sistema de cálculo simplificado (para no sacar flujos de fondo y todo eso) donde, un negocio se valúa por el equivalente a *10 meses de FACTURACION BRUTA o bien, por 36 meses de UTILIDADES NETAS.*

Según la negociación las partes usarán el valor más bajo o más alto. Eventualmente se compensarán otros factores (stock o activos fijos, etc.)

- Factura en bruto un kiosko 4000 euros al mes ?
- La "ganancia" de un kiosko es de 1100 euros al mes ? (para que en 36 meses hubieras recibido el monto pagado)

Si la respuesta es SI (por ejemplo la señora saca 1500 euros al mes) el negocio podría ser lógico.

Ten presente que, en este caso estarás comprando un "autoempleo" porque, si tuvieras que fijarte un SUELDO o poner un EMPLEADO, la "ganancia" sería la diferencia entre los ingresos y los gastos y, dudo que un kiosko deje margen para que nadie pueda pagar un empleado.

Servido.


----------



## rafabogado (16 Sep 2014)

¿A cuántos chinos ves tú regentando negocios de prensa (o negocios de prensa "polivalentes" como el que tú propones?

Pues eso, tenlo también en cuenta.


----------



## John Galt 007 (16 Sep 2014)

No creo que sea una buena idea. No es un negocio, es un autoempleo. Si tuvieras que pagar a un empleado, no tendrías ningún beneficio.

Para hacerte la idea debes pedir balances, y sobre todo cuentas de resultados de los últimos 4 años.

También debes contactar con un buen contable/asesor y que te compruebe todos los movimientos de la cuenta bancaria y te audite el saldo de todas las cuentas principales.

Si ves tendencia negativa en cuanto a beneficios, ventas o márgenes no compres. Si compras, regatea todo lo posible.


----------



## sikad89 (16 Sep 2014)

Si....es cierto. ...gracias a todos. ..aunque tenia una pequeña ilusion que ahora ae termina. 
Pero muy agradecido a todos .


----------



## Alexcandas (16 Sep 2014)

sikad89 dijo:


> Si....es cierto. ...gracias a todos. ..aunque tenia una pequeña ilusion que ahora ae termina.
> Pero muy agradecido a todos .



Una alternativa yo creo que rentable crear una tienda online de material de oficina menos inversion y posiblemente tenga hasta su cuota de mercado.


----------



## libertarioa (22 Dic 2014)

police dijo:


> Con 17 años seguidos, te corresponde mas de 20.000.



Yo con 5.5 años en la empresa, llevé 31.000 euros.


----------



## andyy (22 Dic 2014)

Ni se te ocurra. Conozco el sector y salí de él hace 8 años, pienso que lo correcto hubiera sido salir hace 10. Eso es una cuesta abajo evidente.


----------



## sky21 (25 Jun 2019)

que opiniones se merece este sector en el 2019 conforeros? que posibilidades hay de regeneracion y/o diversificacion de esos pequeños y anodinos locales?

si.... reflote


----------



## eltonelero (25 Jun 2019)

Casi tan buena idea como montar un videoclub.
Prensa y revistas : en caida libre.
Papeleria y material escolar : grandes superficies, tiendas de chinos, tiendas mas especializadas.
Chucherias? : cuanto puedes ganar con eso, sin contar que mucha gente ya se compra las chuches en supermercados o si va a l cine directamente alli. Además de que en cada ciudad suele haber algunas tiendas especializadas en ello.

Haber, hay quioscos que van sobreviviendo pero por pura inercia y/o estar muy bien situados frente colegios, ya con gente sobre los 50s-60s años que imagino estarán rezando para aguantar 10 años mas.


----------



## Turbamulta (25 Jun 2019)

Los que veo aguantar de "kiosko de prensa" ya sólo tienen cuatro cosas, tienen algo de material escolar, de oficina, tarjetas de memorias para tablet/smartphone y pendrives, en la temporada de comienzo de clases consiguen los libros de texto y a lo largo del curso los de lectura que encargan en los instis próximos, tienen documentos modelo de varias historias (curriculum, etc...) para rellenar e imprimir, escanean cosas para enviar por correo, hacen fotocopias y absolutamente todos son punto de recogida/entrega de algún portal de estos de logística y buena parte de la gente que les va lo hace para recoger cosas de Amazon y asi. Y aun asi de vez en cuando cierra alguno de los que quedan asi que...


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Jun 2019)

No te lo recomiendo, a no ser que el kiosco esté en pleno centro de Madrid o de Barcelona, por donde pasen miles de personas al día. Los kioskos son como los videoclubs, la mayoría han desaparecido y los que quedan terminarán desapareciendo. La prensa ya no se vende, en parte porque ya la puedes leer gratis por internet, y en parte porque todo lo que se publica es mentira y propaganda. Vendiendo chucherías solo sacarás calderilla, así que negro futuro se presenta para ese tipo de negocios.

Yo miraría otro tipo de negocio, por ejemplo una papelería, que aunque pueda tener algo de prensa, se centre en vender material de oficina para empresas. Pero para eso hay que moverse, no solo estar en la papelería, sino también ir a visitar empresas, ofrecer tus servicios, hacer repartos, etc. Y ni siquiera así tienes el éxito garantizado. Hoy día abrir un negocio en este país es peor que jugar a la ruleta rusa. La verdad es que si estuviera seguro del éxito ya hubiera abierto yo un negocio así jejeje...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jun 2019)

Yo apostaría por un videoclub, aunque los kioscos de prensa también son una gran idea.

La gente cada vez lee más revistas y periódicos, no como el siglo pasado que tiraban más de internet.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (25 Jun 2019)




----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (25 Jun 2019)

VOX o derroición dijo:


> Yo apostaría por un videoclub, aunque los kioscos de prensa también son una gran idea.
> 
> La gente cada vez lee más revistas y periódicos, no como el siglo pasado que tiraban más de internet.


----------

